# Kindle Paperwhite not holding it's charge?



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wondering if this is normal or not please....

I fully charged my Kindle on Dec 16th and then went on holiday until yesterday (5th Jan). Normally I read a lot but I did not touch my Kindle during this trip (!). It was in standby mode, always in airplane mode and I had not added any books in the last week or so before going on the trip. Today I turned it on to find the battery nearly empty. I have never gone this long without reading but should it really be like this? I expected it to be fully charged (or nearly fully charged) since it had not been used at all.

Though I'm guessing that even if it should be a fault, it's way out of warranty etc anyway...?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

This sounds about right.    They do drain a little even when asleep.    Plug it in and charge it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

If you know you aren't going to be using it for a few weeks, then turn it completely off.  Not just sleep.
I have to recharge my devices about once a month whether I used them or not.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I didn't expect the battery to drain so quickly when not being used.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Calibrate your battery. Drain it till it turns off then charge it dont remove for 2hrs even it is full.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

alicepattinson said:


> Calibrate your battery. Drain it till it turns off then charge it dont remove for 2hrs even it is full.


While this isn't needed for most modern lithium batteries, it WILL help in terms of calibrating the sensor that lets you know how full the thing is. Such is my understanding, anyway. It certainly won't hurt, and possibly will help. 

In general, I charge when I feel like it. But every few months I do let it go until it warns me it's about to turn itself off -- then I put it on the charger and don't take it off 'till it's full.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the battery suggestions. Will do that


----------

